# 2LT RS Emblem Missing Red Inlay....?



## ty367 (Mar 16, 2011)

On the '11s they are all red. From what I have seen its pretty standard throughout all RS packages. Seems like a mistake to me. Though I am curious to see what it looks like, might even be jealous lol


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

On my 2012 1LT/RS, the logo was all chrome. So were all the ones at the dealership. Kinda wish it had the red insert too. May just buy some and switch them out.


----------



## longmw (Jun 22, 2011)

My '11 LTZ/RS had red insert on the driver side and red insert only on the R on the passenger side. Dealer swapped the passenger side badge promptly.


----------



## TKECruze (Oct 23, 2011)

yea mine is a 2012 2LT RS and both emblems are just chrome. i like it better to be honest. i have the dark metallic granite color and it compliments it beautifully especially with the dark limo tint :th_coolio:


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a 2012 1LT RS and it had the red overlays in the RS. I have since debadged my Cruze but have seen many stock photos from my dealers lot with the RS only chrome. I know from past threads a lot of people were having issues with the red overlays falling out.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Our RS package had both of its emblems replaced after part of the _S_ disappeared like the above picture from 'longmw'.

So GM must of gotten tired of replacing them and decided to go all chrome for the 2012's. Interesting...


----------



## ty367 (Mar 16, 2011)

Would it be a pain to remove the inlays if they are there? or do they come out relatively easy?


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

GM sent out a message to all dealers a few weeks ago saying that all the RS badges on Cruzes will now be chrome, no more red inlay. They didn't tell us why (they never do) but I was surprised they actually told us at all. My first guess is it is cheaper to leave it out but the problems they have had may add to that as well as some colors not looking so hot with the bright red inlay.


----------



## Cruze_Jasper (Apr 19, 2011)

I picked up my 2012 LT/RS last Saturday, and mine are chrome. They look great with the black metallic paint.


----------



## aec618 (Dec 18, 2011)

I have a 2012 and it came with chrome ones that did not have the red inlay. My car got hit by a deer last month and they replaced one during the body work, and it did have the read. So i asked about it since now they didn't match, and the body shop gave my my choice. I opted for red, so they swapped out the one on the other side of the car at no charge.


----------



## Mtopper (Mar 15, 2011)

from day one my 2012 never had the red inserts which i'm fine with. i'm really debating on vinyl wrapping them black or not just because i'm getting rid of all the chrome on my lt1 since i hate chrome. fiance's 2lt 2012 has the red. same dealership, 6 months apart. who knows


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

There is two different part numbers for the RS badge, one with & one without the red insert. My car built in January 2012 did not come with the red inserts, I bought another one without the insert for the trunk. 

This is the part number for the chrome(no red insert) RS badge. 
19260048


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanx for that info space!


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Red keeps falling out. Fingernail polish of any color you choose works when dealer gets tired of replacing them for you.


----------



## izzyizz (Mar 11, 2012)

Mine came with chrome ones which looks great on black


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 3, 2013)

Just got our Metallic Black RS last week - logos have red inlay. I really like it with the black. On my Metallic Black HHR I changed the Bowtie's to red. People do notice that. May do the same on the Cruze.


----------



## izzyizz (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm always looking at Chevys to see whats differ even if I don't do anything to mine lol


timeos2 said:


> Just got our Metallic Black RS last week - logos have red inlay. I really like it with the black. On my Metallic Black HHR I changed the Bowtie's to red. People do notice that. May do the same on the Cruze.


----------

